# Nexus Dtg



## opolis (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there a difference in the Nexus and a free jet? Or are they the same printer?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

They are same printer. FreeJet mfg. HanYang Korea's exclusive to FreeJet Vitor is no longer exist. So call OEM to third. I was faced this news while I was in Korea last week.
Best luck to both of them.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

Same printer, different price. The benefit is in the team selling it! Don't buy on price alone - buy on support and value add!


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

Yes, the service and knowledge level regarding DTG printers. PM me if you need help.


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Same printer, different price. The benefit is in the team selling it! Don't buy on price alone - buy on support and value add!



Yes and its definitely about the people selling it, do your research and I made my purchase after meeting the Nexus guys at the ISS show. Love the dtg as I have another by the freejet name and was provided everything needed and more. Price was a plus. I have the same machine from original resellers years ago and can fully understand why the Nexus guys took it on because they actually provide the service that customers need and I know first hand of this.


----------



## shirt1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Heatpressinc said:


> Yes, the service and knowledge level regarding DTG printers. PM me if you need help.


I called HEATPRESS, Inc in reference to the Nexus 300 and Hugh was very cordial and was able to answer my questions without hesitation. I will be purchasing in about a month.


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

Ron it was great speaking with you yesterday too, please call me or email with any questions anytime. We look forward to helping your successful business become more successful. Warm Regards.


----------



## Bobafett (Sep 24, 2013)

I got a machine from Nexus as well after going to there booth at the iss in long beach.....I spent alot of time researching machine before going with these guys...


----------



## shirt1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you have your machine up and running? Did you buy the 300? Hopefully you have not encountered any frustrations. Thanks for any helpful info.


----------



## Bobafett (Sep 24, 2013)

i ended up getting the 400 . but they did have the 300 setup and was doing demos on it ...but i went with the 400 because i could print 3 shirts instead of 1 at a time...I get it next week so im excited


----------

